# COLD SMOKER



## sausageface (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I never got any responses as to any ones opinion  of using or have used a Bradley cold smoker adaptor  so I guess I will go ahead and purchase it then I will know for my self


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 7, 2015)

Never used one myself.  I use a mailbox mod with an amnps for cold smoking.

Smoke it up.
William


----------



## sausageface (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks anyway the way to find out is to buy and try it


----------

